# Arses in RS4's



## robp (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm, could Clarkson have encountered these same people, making him change his view on what cocks drive? (Not that I care, I have a BMW & Audi - double the cockness!)

Other day, pull away from traffic lights at a reasonable speed (toddler in car), with another car beside me (dual carriageway). RS4 behind me itching to get past. I get to 50 limit and stick - I'm turning left in a moment. Other car stays almost parallel but then pulls just over a length ahead. RS4 goes hammering through gap forcing me to brake sharply to avoid his rear end chopping my bonnet off.

Week before: Wife pulls into garage forecourt and drives up to pump same direction as all other cars. RS4 pulls in at speed from opposite direction and blocks her. He sits there and won't move, so neither of them can fill up. She gives in and moves, doesn't want any hassle with such an aggresive bloke.

Couple of weeks before that: Wife is pulling onto the A41 from a slip road, heading towards a roundabout. She's in the Beemer and gives it some beans down the slip. RS4 behind her decides to overtake down the slip and pulls straight across into the right hand lane, not noticing the traffic is standstill waiting for the lights at the roundabout to change. He locks up and rear-ends a Polo. Wife is amazed when she sees him pull away and drive off, Polo trying to give chase!

How can such a relatively rare and nice/expensive car be spotted being driven so badly in so few days?

So, if you see any RS4's - probably best avoid them!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I hope the TT - RS drivers are better..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess thugs and cocks are getting richer every day. :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Aren't they called bankers these days?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Not the ones wearing inflammable market stall sportswear.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I had an RS4 related experience only last week - I was driving along some dual carriageway with Nic following in her Golf and an RS4 came flying up in lane 2 and swerved right at me (scared the crap out of me) then sat ahead free revving it - clearly after a race.

When we got home Nic said he missed me by a few inches - what a fucking twat.

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps they should be called "4RS"s instead. If they did like Mercedes used to do and stuck an "E" on the end, that would be ideal. I can't wait for Kia to do a version with the "Soul".


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BMW and Audi have effectively swapped roles here. Now BMWs are considered conservative looking while Audis have become in your face and lairy (DRLs, huge splitters and vents, etc.) This means all the knobs who were out giving BMW drivers a bad name have now switched to Audis (because if you're a knob, there's no point driving a quick car if no one else knows it's quick).

It's got to the point now where whenever I see a relatively new shape Audi in my mirror, I'm just waiting for them to park up my arse or start scything through traffic to gain a few car-lengths. Although, Golf drivers seem to be equally bad. I think it's because they're sat in a car that's so much better than the last car they drove (their mums Fiesta) that it's all gone to their head and they've convinced themselves they're in a Ferrari.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I had a TTRS behind me when I was going towards Croft Circuit the other day. He kept speeding up to within an inch of my rear bumper, then dropping back. I know the road like the back of my hand and was tempted to lead him on till he had his bus on it's roof, in a ditch. I resisted, mainly down to Judy. Fortunately he turned off. People who think 0-60 times are the be all and end all are deluded.

Joe


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

robp said:


> Week before: Wife pulls into garage forecourt and drives up to pump same direction as all other cars. RS4 pulls in at speed from opposite direction and blocks her. He sits there and won't move, so neither of them can fill up. She gives in and moves, doesn't want any hassle with such an aggresive bloke.


I think I love your Wife!!!!! She can tell a RS4 from a normal A4 :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's not hard though to be fair is it? It was being driven by a even bigger cock than an S4 or A4. :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

i hope they're not all that bad....i want an s4 next, and maybe an rs4 after that...just dnt wana b tarred with the same brush as them cunto's....

i can see it now, i get the rs4, and when driving past every tt


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I had an RS4 related experience only last week - I was driving along some dual carriageway with Nic following in her Golf and an RS4 came flying up in lane 2 and swerved right at me (scared the crap out of me) then sat ahead free revving it - clearly after a race.
> 
> When we got home Nic said he missed me by a few inches - what a fucking twat.
> 
> Charlie


 Probably an off duty copper late home for his tea. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Spandex said:


> BMW and Audi have effectively swapped roles here. Now BMWs are considered conservative looking while Audis have become in your face and lairy (DRLs, huge splitters and vents, etc.) This means all the knobs who were out giving BMW drivers a bad name have now switched to Audis (because if you're a knob, there's no point driving a quick car if no one else knows it's quick).
> 
> It's got to the point now where whenever I see a relatively new shape Audi in my mirror, I'm just waiting for them to park up my arse or start scything through traffic to gain a few car-lengths. Although, Golf drivers seem to be equally bad. I think it's because they're sat in a car that's so much better than the last car they drove (their mums Fiesta) that it's all gone to their head and they've convinced themselves they're in a Ferrari.


Hmm i don't know I had a 3 hour dive last weekend... 4 different BMW's driving like cocks on the way there, one 7 series decided everytime I tried to overtake a car on motorway he would go from sitting behind me to chucking it out i fast lane and blocking me in! Got reallly old after about 40miles!
Then one just undertaking everyone like a knob and flashing people to get out of the way and others just generally driving like a cock... And they were all crappy slow bm's the 530's M3's and m5 were normal


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > BMW and Audi have effectively swapped roles here. Now BMWs are considered conservative looking while Audis have become in your face and lairy (DRLs, huge splitters and vents, etc.) This means all the knobs who were out giving BMW drivers a bad name have now switched to Audis (because if you're a knob, there's no point driving a quick car if no one else knows it's quick).
> ...


Same experience here, there are about 6 or 7 BMWs here on the road for every Audi I see, and I've never had problems with Audi drivers. The Audi will slow down to give you room if you want to merge and stay in their own lanes where BMWs will try to get in front of you even if it means cutting you off because there is no room and when its easier to just go behind you since there are no other cars.

Situation might be different here though in the states, Audi's were never that abundant in the road to begin with, and most people driving an Audi are safety oriented drivers.

The worst here are the middle aged women SUV drivers... I sware they don't even look when trying to change lanes and drive like their own the road.


----------

